# european olive takedown



## vegas urban lumber (May 10, 2017)

several months ago i stopped and talked to a guy that was having a garage sale. huge olive in his front yard. turns out he's tired of cleaning up the seeds and debris from it. he called about 3 weeks ago and we struck a deal for me to take it out. @The100road asked for pictures. so here you go. last picture is off google earth before i got at it. the limbs filled my 24' trailer completely. i checked on zillow and the house was built in 1973. i'm guessing the tree was about 40 to 50 years old. i also have several other logs and stumps of european(fruiting) olive that have been drying for about a year now. the european olive has great pillowy dark lines inside and sometimes a pinkish hue. i see on the internet prices of $20 to $30 per board foot for this type of olive. at that rate i have about $12,000 worth. makes the $600 i have invested in the removal not to bad. the trunk and root ball weighs about 3000 lbs and will be lifted by crane onto my trailer tomorrow. trunk is about 30" across. root ball is over 48". trunk and root ball will cut boards up to 12 ft long

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2017)

Wow, that's a big one for sure, looking forward to seeing the slabs!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 10, 2017)

we'll probably wait til the fall to slab the big one. i'll post some board pictures of some of the larger limb that is pictured strapped down on the trailer, when i get them cut this next week


----------



## The100road (May 10, 2017)

That is awesome trev. Sounds like it worked out for both party's. 

Let me know if you get some bowl blanks with cool grain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 10, 2017)

The100road said:


> That is awesome trev. Sounds like it worked out for both party's.
> 
> Let me know if you get some bowl blanks with cool grain.


size?


----------



## DKMD (May 11, 2017)

That's a heck of a find! I'll bet the whole neighborhood smelled great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 11, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's a heck of a find! I'll bet the whole neighborhood smelled great!



between the pigeons eating the olives and [email protected] black nastiness and the junk the trees shed and the allergies they cause, most people here hate them. and the county has outlawed the sale and planting of any new ones.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2017)

="vegas urban lumber, post: 422383, member: 4347"]between the pigeons eating the olives and [email protected] black nastiness and the junk the trees shed and the allergies they cause, most people here hate them. and the county has outlawed the sale and planting of any new ones.[/QUOTE]
Yea they don't allow them to be planted here anymore either, mulberry is also restricted because of pollen here...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2017)

I'd be interested in a root section....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 14, 2017)

threw most of those small pieces out as i tried to only cut 3 " out of each one to allow it to be pulled over. i do however have to crop it's roots to get it through the saw mill so i will probably have a 6" x 6" inch piece when that happens. i'll see what it looks like (cracked or not) and let you know

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

